# Scotland ?



## moblee

I've never been anywhere near it,but I'm thinking of giving it ago :!: 
(Serious question) 

What I am pictureing is Lakes,mountains,The odd Eagle flying are there places like this ?

Any good suggestions


----------



## viator

Only one lake in Scotland. (serious answer)
viator


----------



## moragg

Personally, we prefer the west coast (Argyll and west Highlands), more interesting and more hills than the east. Mull is good if you really want eagles, but it's all good actually.


----------



## 747

The West coast for Golden Eagles.

The East coast for wild Haggis.


----------



## DABurleigh

"are there places like this?"

Only if you don't let midges and rain between you and them. I've only been half a dozen times in my life and haven't managed it yet.

Dave


----------



## dovtrams

Only if you don't let midges and rain between you and them. I've only been half a dozen times in my life and haven't managed it yet.

Dave[/quote]

Is your middle name lucky ? Lots of time during the year when the sun shines and the midges are not present. It is a long way from you but the north-west highlands, with a great camp site at Durness. Agree Mull for Sea Eagles, also Skye and of course if you enjoy whisky try Speyside.

Hope you enjoy your stay.

Dave


----------



## Ken38

I have never been across the border but it's our big MH trip next May before the midges arrive. 

I know the weather is "moody", that is it rains a lot but I hope the scenery will be well worth.

Yet to plan the route so will look forward to all the great advice you get on this post!


----------



## waz

Fort William, Glen Nevis worth the walk to see the eagles.

Waz


----------



## midlifecrisismil

Depends where you go and when.

Today for instance we have been walking in snow covered trees to a glorious loch (Loch Insh) where we had hot chocolate with marshmellows and cream. The views were to die for.

On the way up we saw deer on the hills. The hills were crimson when the sun went down on them.

We may visit Loch Morlich tomorrow for more winter wonderland but even if there was no snow it is a lovely place to be.

We have done the midgie thing on Skye when we foolishly camped by a river but I think you can get everything in Scotland, the hills, the shores (especially on the West coast higher up) the wildlife the birds and I for one would say go for it - anytime of the year.

Milly


----------



## viator

Try this for starters.

http://www.scotlandphotos.net/the-highlands/?s=&nggpage=3


----------



## moblee

Thanks Milly 

That's the sort of thing I want to hear about


----------



## Suenliam

Even the natives have been known to be friendly. 

Nothing but wall to wall sunshine here for the past 2 to 3 weeks. Bit chilly with unmelted snow though :wink: 

Sue


----------



## moragg

One of our favourites is Mellon Udrigle campsite, well it's more wild camping on the beach but you pay the wee woman in the house above you, it's stunning










and here's another one of the Bealach Na Ba


----------



## greenasthegrass

I hate the thought until I get there then even the rain is lovely. We had to cancel our main holiday to France this year due to work pah and went to Scotland it rained alot for 4 days we went up to St Andrews, Scone, Perth and Stirling. We intended to go to Dumfries and Galloway but as you know the MH leads the way. Can stay on Car Park at Perth for free or very little and its lovely. 

We met Cazza and Hezbez this year if won the lottery would move up there.

Been to Loch Lomond waking up with the lake lapping at your doorstep was very good - eaten alive yes but am still here.

Greenie - Scotland's for me!

PS I always thought it was for boring trumps unless have turned into one in a sneaky kinda way!


----------



## 747

Never go there in the Summer. 8O 

You cannot move for bleeding motorhomes. :evil: :evil: 

We did the West coast in early March and the East coast and a bit of the top in September/October. Great weather both times.

Funny thing about North East Scotland....... most of the inhabitants we talked to came from Yorkshire (sorry for the bad news  ).


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

moblee youshould have watched the recent series How Scotland was made on BBC .
Absolutely brill.
And it saved hundreds of miles of travelling and all the ones I have viewed so far it has been sunny. I have Sky+ the series.


Dave p


----------



## asprn

moragg said:


> One of our favourites is Mellon Udrigle campsite, well it's more wild camping on the beach but you pay the wee woman in the house above you, it's stunning


Agreed, 100% We go to Ullapool as often as we can, and have stayed in Aultbea on occasion. Great times.

Dougie.


----------



## Drew

viator said:


> Only one lake in Scotland. (serious answer)
> viator


I think a Sassenach should answer this one???

Drew


----------



## asprn

Drew said:


> Only one lake in Scotland. (serious answer)


Too damn right. The others referred in the article to are simply pudding bowls.

Dougie.


----------



## moblee

Oh so a lake is a lake & a Loch is a loch :? 

What would a "H" dropper like me know :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifestyle

viator said:


> Only one lake in Scotland. (serious answer)
> viator


Never heard of Lake Viator,are you sure it`s in Scotland :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:

Les


----------



## Codfinger

*scotland*

Go for it, the Highlands are stunning, the veiws on the drive up to Glencoe if the weather is clear is breathtaking.
We are off up that way next easter for a couple of weeks, I did want to go to the outer Hebrides but after the wife watched country file the other night she does not fancy it , would say try to keep your fuel tank full as garages are few and far between and water tanks full if wildcamping, and the best tip..........get yourself some midge hoods..............not very trendy very cheap and will allow you to walk around if the midgies like you!!!!
http://www.midgerange.com/
Chris


----------



## clodhopper2006

*Re: scotland*



Codfinger said:


> Go for it, the Highlands are stunning, the veiws on the drive up to Glencoe if the weather is clear is beathtaking.[/quote
> 
> and breathtaking when it's raining too.
> 
> We are off up that way next easter for a couple of weeks, I did want to go to the outer Hebrides but after the wife watched country file the other night she does not fancy it ,


I know what she means. The Western Isles can be a bit somber. There are no towns at all. They just seem to find a raised bit in a bog and stick a house on it. My memories of Uist is the wind howling mournfully through the roadside powerlines and the odd Spar shop who think a can of pilchards is the height of decadent haute quisine.


----------



## Codfinger

*Re: scotland*



clodhopper2006 said:


> Codfinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it, the Highlands are stunning, the veiws on the drive up to Glencoe if the weather is clear is beathtaking.[/quote
> 
> and breathtaking when it's raining too.
> 
> We are off up that way next easter for a couple of weeks, I did want to go to the outer Hebrides but after the wife watched country file the other night she does not fancy it ,
> 
> 
> 
> the odd Spar shop who think a can of pilchards is the height of decadent haute quisine.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: 
I dont know, the Hebrides look great to go and lose yourself for a week or two after all she does not like anyone to park up too close to us..........cant see that being a problem there :lol: 
so looks like it will be Applecross for us
Chris


----------



## clodhopper2006

*Re: scotland*



Codfinger said:


> I dont know, the Hebrides look great to go and lose yourself for a week or two after all she does not like anyone to park up too close to us..........cant see that being a problem there :lol:
> so looks like it will be Applecross for us
> Chris


Very true Chris. Difficult to find a piece of ground unboggy enough to put two vans together ;-) Tricky loosing yourself when there's only the one road 

No, for all the Hebrides fans I'm exagerating a tad


----------



## Bryandh

viator said:


> Only one lake in Scotland. (serious answer)
> viator


Lake of Monteith ?


----------



## litcher

Bryandh said:


> viator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only one lake in Scotland. (serious answer)
> viator
> 
> 
> 
> Lake of Monteith ?
Click to expand...

Yes, the Lake of Menteith is the only natural lake. There are a few man-made lakes such as Pressmennan Lake, Louise Lake and the Lake of the Hirsel and also Manxmans Lake which is a sea bay.

Viv


----------



## Jagman

Only just found this thread due to Christmas getting in the way of browsing 8O . Will find some links later but for now just want to encourage you to go - best motorhoming in UK especially in the North West - we've done the Outer Hebrides twice in the last two years from Barra up to Lewis absolutely brilliant - but a bit less 'obviously' good than classic areas like the NW Highlands; agree Ullapool is a great centre but don't underestimate Aviemore if you are a first-timer - its a good centre and thriving again since the last two snowy winters 

Please feel free to pm me if you are seriously planning a trip, will be going at least twice in 2011 and am thinking of Orkney 

links:

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-47511-.html

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-46890-.html

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-44312-.html

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-50718-.html

There will be more to search for - this is a very useful site 

Happy planning!


----------



## clodhopper2006

Strangely enough I know of a loch that's so sure it's a loch it's actually called Loch Loch and to make certain it's in Glen Loch.


----------



## moblee

Thanks for the Links Jagman I had a quick look, I Will study them in detail at a later date as I've bookmarked it :!: 

Sounds like Midges are a big problem though 8O


----------



## Codfinger

*Scotland*

Might be worth a visit to Poolewe, very pretty but a bit touristy and parking can be a problem however pop into the chippy to sample a Scottish delicacy .........deep fried steak and kidney pie, sounds bloody awfull and I was a bit shocked when the wife came back from the chippy and said "you wont believe what they did to your pie" however not bad  
Chris


----------



## dreamlander

*Scotland*

I believe there are two Lakes in scotland,Lake of Menteith and ???
Anyone know the other one.


----------



## bozzer

Hi

Just taken this from wikipedia

Only one natural body of water in Scotland is referred to as a lake, Lake of Menteith, because of a 19th century mistranslation of the Scots word laigh (English: low). At least four artificial bodies of water (Smeaton Lake, Pressmennan Lake, Lake Louise (within the grounds of Skibo Castle) and Cally Lake (near Gatehouse of Fleet)) are also referred to as lakes. See also loch. 

I thought there was only 1

Jan


----------



## barryd

Its bigger than you think Scotland. Ive been going for over 20 years and still havent seen it all. For a real adventure, head for Muckle Flugga at 61 degrees North the most northerly point in the British isles. Get a ferry from Aberdeen to Shetland and then cross two islands to get there. took us 4 days.

Then come back via Orkney Islands.

For scenery though you cant beat the west coast I think. and the central highland Lochs.

My favourite place for many reasons though is the Isle of Arran. The outer Hebredian Islands are great but I also think they are quite bleak and barren looking


----------



## moblee

As the op sorry I haven't responded I've been in Scotland 8O 

We have a Friend with a Mh (The one recovering from breast cancer).

Never took much notice of where she goes in Scotland before as we Always go to France.but if she's up to it we'll see if we can tag along next year.

Thanks for all the Advice.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe

Loch Awe, up to Oban then the across to Mull...wonderful


----------



## 113016

Wet your appetite


----------



## 113016

A nice wildcamping spot


----------



## 113016

Locals


----------



## moblee

Thanks for the pictures Grath


----------



## UncleNorm

You want more photos Moblee? Try the nephew's website, with its live webcam...

http://www.914outdoor.co.uk/eilean-donan-castlemountain-weather-webcam-3-w.asp

And there's more photos through the link to "Apartment One"...

http://apartment-one.co.uk/default.asp

I just love clicking on the laptop 'quick launch bar' to see how things are way up there in Scotland.


----------



## StewartJ

Can I suggest you stop off in Dumfries and Galloway en route, often overlooked by many heading Northwards to the Highlands. Its a real jewel and not overcrowded, less midges with views and landscapes to die for.

Stewart


----------



## busterbears

Can wholeheartedly agree with StewartJ - if you want to see some of Scotland but don't want the really long journey then give Dumfries & Galloway a try. Stunning coastline, warmer temperatures across the far west Machars & Rhins, fab forest parks (walk from Glentrool), lochs (Loch Dee is stunning), castles (Drumlanrigg), wildlife, quiet roads, great views (climb Screel or Criffel) and some really nice sites to stay at. Castle Douglas is the Food Town specialising in local produce, Kirkcudbright is the Artists Town and Wigtown is Scotland's official Book Town. The Galloway Forest Park is the only recognised dark sky park in Britain for stargazing. Any particular info on Dumfries & Galloway just ask!


----------



## greenasthegrass

Can't wait going to D&G in May - been intending to get there for couple of years and this year we are going to do it!

Hopefully can meet up with folks.

Greenie


----------



## 96299

StewartJ said:


> Can I suggest you stop off in Dumfries and Galloway en route, often overlooked by many heading Northwards to the Highlands. Its a real jewel and not overcrowded, less midges with views and landscapes to die for.
> 
> Stewart


Yes-good call. We did just that last year and were supprised at how nice D&G is. We hugged the coastline as much as poss on our way up to the highlands and by doing so avoided Glasgow, giving a much nicer route up IMO.

Steve


----------



## StewartJ

Luckily we are barely 90 minutes drive from Dumfries so its a regular for us. Next leave mid February we've already booked a couple of CL's in D & G.

ATB

Stewart


----------



## Sprinta

I'm off up the West side last week in May and the first in June, I've been several times previously but never in a MH.

I'm not looking forward to the midges as they always make a bee-line ( :? ) for me, sweet blood so I'm told. Whereas my other half never gets bitten but won't tell me her secret 

does anyone have any sensible advice in avoiding them? Previously we've been there a bit later in the year - Aug/Sept


----------



## thegamwellsmythes

We use this website.

The interative map is great, you can plan your route and pick out a few places of interest along the way.

Undiscovered Scotland

I hope the link works.


----------



## 113016

A couple of overnight pictures


----------



## Sprinta

whereabouts are you in the 2nd and 3rd pics? I especially like the look of tucked away in the woods in the 3rd shot


----------



## moblee

I was just going to ask the same thing.

Trouble free Grath ??


----------



## 113016

Grath said:


> A couple of overnight pictures


Thanks for the interest

Photo 1 & 3 is alongside a Loch on the A84 north of Callander
There were signe saying No Overnighting, but a Ranger told us we were OK, they were to stop tent camping.
Photo 2 was at Port na Long on Skye
Photo 4 was across on the Corran ferry and a little drive to a place called Salen
One of our favourites was overlooking the sea with The Old Man of Storr behind us on Skye
This was Post 997136 earlier in the thread.

Sorry, I forgot to answer.
Yes trouble free, no problems at all.


----------



## overthemoon

Great post and some wonderful pictures,we are up there sometime in March for an "up the West coast, across the top and back down the East coast taking a week to do each:
Must dash, got to de - drool the keyboard.  

Dave


----------



## 113016

An overnight view from Skye near The Old Man of Storr



















The Old Man










Port na Long overnight sunset










Crofters cottages










The Skye bridge









Between Fort Agustus & Skye


----------



## JockandRita

*Grath*, you are nothing more than an bl##dy tease. :wink:

Many thanks for posting the photos and the locations...........and for confirming that your stopovers were "trouble free". 
That is excellent info............albeit to be expected in the remote North of Scotland.
It's just a pity that the same principle didn't apply everywhere else in the UK. 

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## Hezbez

Grath - Where are the Crofter's Cottages in your photo?


----------



## 113016

Hezbez said:


> Grath - Where are the Crofter's Cottages in your photo?


On the A855 
From from Portree go to Staffin then head up towards Kilmaluag
Don't know exactly but those directions will find it.
It is somewhere at the very top North east of Skye.
It is a museum


----------



## magbrin

We offer free overnight camping close to Inverness, lochs, mountains and golden eagles (serious answer)

As I have already had my website url deleted on another thread - not sure why as we are not open at the moment and we offer free camping - but anyway if you PM I will forward it to you, and it will give you an idea of the area


----------



## georgert1

Go west young man !! , as you travel north past Loch Lomand there are some very nice private lay- bys ,and they enable you to park right at the side of the Loch, also it is quiet during the night. most of the lay-bys are screened by trees and are well away from the actual road ,enjoy Scotland I know we do.


----------

